# Another Bad Crest Day



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse it did  now its starting to kink, poor guy :lol:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

lol, mabey you should buy him a crest straightener


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: Awww, his eyes look so big and watery, like he's about to cry because you're being mean and taking photos of his shameful kink.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

How about some gel?


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

that is a nice kink there heres a gel for him


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

lol.... derek thats funny


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Haha, look what i just found to make Lee feel a little better.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, it must be the latest fashion.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Actually, that's an old photo.  I stumbled upon it when i was looking for something else and thought Lee might like to see that it's just something all young tiels must go through.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Ah, well perhaps the Canadian tiels are way behind in fashion then.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats so funny Bea, good to see Lee is not alone :lol:


----------

